# Recovering data from an unrecognized flash drive



## j0hnSmith (Feb 2, 2010)

hello there,
I have a problem with a usb flash drive!
When I plug it into my computer (or any other, tried on several ones win7/vista/xp) I ca hear the windows sound that something was detected into the usb port, I can see the light on the flash drive flashing for 1-3 sec, but when I go into my computer I can't see the drive. If I enter ComputerManagement\Disk Management I can spot the flash drive but it says no media and when I click properties on it it says device working properly.
I want to know if there is some special program for usb drive to recover files or any other way to get my drive fixed?? i've tried different recovery tools with no success but I've also found out that some usb drives install some driver when they are plugged in (as service) to access encrypted data.
does anyone know something about this ? my drive is an 16GB Emtec


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Your title is incorrect. If the drive was unrecognized, it wouldn't be listed in Disk Management.

Per this MS reference ( http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc738101(WS.10).aspx#BKMK_NOMEDIA ), it would appear your media is empty. Is Disk Management assigning a drive letter?


----------



## j0hnSmith (Feb 2, 2010)

hi, yes in Disk Management says "No Media" and it has "H:" assigned (removable disk) but I can't find it in My Computer or with any other software. This is also the case for me failing to retrieve any data from it with any recovery soft because the software doesn't see the flash. 
Also in Disk Management where the flash is listed it doesn't show any partitioned/unallocated space!
So what is the problem with this memory stick??
Any ideas?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Corrupted or simply failed. If the device is still usuable, Disk Management should be able to partition and format it...but that would obviously lose your data.

Personally, I've never had any luck recovering data from USB sticks. But that's because it is typically cases like this where the stick has failed and is inaccessible.


----------



## Chelsee Anne (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi, [: I am having the same problem with mine but just a few differences;

I had saved EVERYTHING from my laptop onto the flash drive & deleted it all of the laptop afterwards - So I could completely reformat it - & the very next day this started happening.
I know there were problems with it before One of the connectors in the FD had chipped so I had to soldier it together but it's worked for a while since..

At first it wouldn't recognize it at all, so I had taken it apart & for a while -if I positioned it correctly- It would work on & off. Well eventually I got what I thought was everything -I DID copy everything- but when I go to the folder, a whole lot is missing.

Yes, I checked the folders properties & it said it had all the files.. Well now the FD won't connect at ALL! D:
I even tried the 'hidden & read only' combinations but no luck /:

Any Ideas? & For the original poster: If you have not got this fixed yet, try what I did the first time. Good luck [;


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Chelsee - next time start your own thread. Sounds like it has failed, which shouldn't be a surprise with everything you've done in a attempt to keep using it. They are cheap and disposable, when they start having read/write issues, simply replace it. Don't know that there is anything else you can do to try and recover it.

And any important data should be backed up to at least two sources.


----------

